# Fahrt Ihr zur Cebit 2010?



## xTc (26. November 2009)

Noch ist es bis zu Cebit etwas hin, doch werdet Ihr auch hinfahren?

Stimmt doch einfach mal ab.....


----------



## Wargrown (26. November 2009)

Würde gerne bin aber Schüler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2009)

[x] Weiß noch nicht genau.

Je nach dem ob mir da noch was anderes dazwischen kommt und ob ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit finde^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (26. November 2009)

[x] Ja! 

natürlich geh ich zur Cebit, das haben wir schon bei der letzten ausgemacht (Kollege)


----------



## TerrorTomato (26. November 2009)

[X] weiß noch nicht genau

Bin auch noch schüler und müsste dann extra ein zugticket vom Westerwald nach Hannover lösen..


----------



## Ahab (26. November 2009)

[X] Nein! Ist mir viel zu teuer. was kostete eine Tageskarte letztes Jahr nochmal? 30/40€?  Nee bei aller Liebe. Reicht mir den Bericht in der PCGH zu lesen. Da ist sowieso das wichtigste aufgelistet, was mich interessieren würde.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2009)

[X] _Nein!

_Hannover ist mir einfach zu weit weg. Nö danke.


----------



## theLamer (27. November 2009)

[X] Natürlich!



> Nein! Ist mir viel zu teuer. was kostete eine Tageskarte letztes Jahr nochmal? 30/40€?


Einfach das Niedersachstenticket kaufen und rein da  - Eintritt ist ja umsonst mit den Ticketcodes, die man quasi überall bekommt


----------



## Nugget100 (27. November 2009)

Ich fahre nicht hin. Die Preise dort sind mir einfach zu teuer . Ich bin zur Cebit gegangen seit 1986 . Einfach keine lust mehr immer dasselber immer das gleiche. Vielleicht 2020 oder früher mal sehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. November 2009)

Ich gehe hin.
Diese Umfrage gab es doch auch schon im F@H-Unterforum.


----------



## DMA (28. November 2009)

Definitiv ja!
Immerhin bekomm ich ja meine FB-Tickets umsonst und die Anfahrt ist nun auch nicht so schlimm (~230km).


----------



## theLamer (28. November 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0-organisation-geht-ihr-zur-cebit-2010-a.html


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (28. November 2009)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich mit Jever Pilsener zur CeBit. Auf die Messe verzichten mag ich nicht, selbst wenn sie klein ist.


----------



## ewrtzu (28. November 2009)

[x] natürlich


----------



## SandR+ (29. November 2009)

wohl eher nich,


----------



## darkfabel (30. November 2009)

ich fahre auch hin da es nur eine Stunde fahrt ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

auf jedenfall, mal sehen wie viel Freikarten ich dieses mal bekomme (letztes Jahr warens 9 )


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> auf jedenfall, mal sehen wie viel Freikarten ich dieses mal bekomme (letztes Jahr warens 9 )


WTF 9 Stück? Was willst du denn mit so vielen? Die sind ja nicht auf andere übertragbar...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> WTF 9 Stück? Was willst du denn mit so vielen? Die sind ja nicht auf andere übertragbar...



Doch, hab meinen Freunden die Teile gegeben, ging ohne Probleme?!


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Hm Bei den E-Tickets steht eigentlich der Name drauf (war letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall so)...
Is ja auch egal, ich bestell auf jeden Fall nur eins für mich


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. November 2009)

Bei eBay kriegt man immer billige Cebit-Tickets.


----------



## theLamer (30. November 2009)

Naja wer schlau ist, googelt nach Ticketcodes... beziehungsweise macht kurz ein Beratungsgespräch aus (max 30 min) und lässt sich den Eintritt sponsern 
So kommt man völlig kostenfrei rein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei eBay kriegt man immer billige Cebit-Tickets.



Wer so blöd ist und dafür Geld ausgeben will okay  

Ich habe lediglich nach Codes gegoogelt und den Newsletter von der Cebit aboniiert (jedes Jahr hat man so MINDESTENS ein kostenloses Ticket pro Person, allein durch den Newsletter)


----------



## CrashStyle (30. November 2009)

[x] Weiß noch nicht genau.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. November 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt bei myCeBIT registriert und den Newsletter bestellt.


----------



## vAro (1. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja! Werde ebenfalls wieder bei der CeBit sein. Ist schon fast Tradition. Außerdem sollte unsere Firma wieder Freikarten bekommen, falls nicht, gibt es im Internet ja viele Angebote, um gratis an Karten zu kommen. Die werden zur CeBit fast einem hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde nicht hinfahren


----------



## xTc (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin erstaunt - bis jetzt führt die "Ich fahre nicht zu Cebit"-Fraktion......


----------



## Two-Face (2. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt - bis jetzt führt die "Ich fahre nicht zu Cebit"-Fraktion......



Wen wundert's bitteschön, hat ja nicht jeder Zeit und Lust, der nicht in der Nähe von Hannover wohnt, mal schnell quer durch Deutschland zu exkursieren


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

> Wen wundert's bitteschön, hat ja nicht jeder Zeit und Lust, der nicht in der Nähe von Hannover wohnt, mal schnell quer durch Deutschland zu exkursieren


Eben... wenn ich nicht in Niedersachsen wohnen würde, würde ich auch nicht hinfahren... 
Und vor allem haben auch nicht alle User (Schüler, Studenten) das Geld dafür übrig (Zugfahrt + Eintritt)


----------



## Buddha (4. Dezember 2009)

Schön das ich nur 5 minuten fahrt habe


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein

Erstmals nicht, davor war ich schon 6 mal da, aber irgendwie ist die Messe öde geworden, rennen zu nem beachtlichen Teil diese bescheuerten "Goodie-Farmer" wie auf allen Messen rum, und so wirklich was interessantes scheint auf der Messe eh nicht mehr abzugehen, schon letztes Jahr nichts als ein Schaukasten von bereits bekanntem Zeugs ..... da spar ich mir das Geld fürs Hotel und die Bahn lieber, so viel Kohle gebe ich nur aus falls es da echte Neuerungen zu sehen geben sollte, da jetzt im Vorfeld aber schon absehbar ist dass da nix kommt - nö, ohne mich!


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein!

Wahr nie, werde nie. Das gesparte Geld für Bus/Bahn/Sprit und Hotel geb ich lieber für Bier aus


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich irgendwie Zeit habe: ja!


----------



## cediii (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, denn mein Vater kommt umsonst an nen paar Karten ran


----------



## Modstar (6. Dezember 2009)

Würde hinfahren, wenn jemand mich von Berlin aus mitnehmen würde!
Von Potsdamm wäre auch ok!
Also wenn jemand noch nen Platz frei hätte PN an mich!


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Dezember 2009)

Nein, zu weit weg, keine Zeit. Auch wenn ich gern mal hin fahren würde.


----------



## emperator (7. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja
Ist ja gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## darkfabel (7. Dezember 2009)

wann wird es denn wieder neue Ticketcodes geben ? 

Hatte" dieses Jahr "auch welche .


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2009)

Denke mal einen Monat vorher ist gut... dann sollten viele da sein


----------



## rabit (7. Dezember 2009)

Nö zu teuer


----------



## soulpain (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja, als Redakteur sowieso, um alle möglichen Hersteller und Bekannte zu treffen. Aber auch privat, um IT-technisch am Ball zu bleiben.

Wollte eigentlich auch zur CES, ist aber sehr teuer mit Flug, dann mache ich lieber ein paar Monate später einen USA-Trip an die Westküste mit Herstellerbesuchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Nö zu teuer



Was? 

Ticket -> Kostenlos 
Fahrtkosten --> lange im Vorraus buchen, sparst über 50%.


----------



## rockyko (14. Dezember 2009)

ich komm nicht .. keinen anreiz mehr, einmal war das schon cool aber ein zweites mal ... mmh ... neee 

... ich muss sparen für das 24h rennen am nürburgring


----------



## darkfabel (17. Dezember 2009)

also habe gerade ein ticket code bekommen : qvwyk

viel spass damit nette profilnachrichten wären nett.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey danke


----------



## n00b (31. Dezember 2009)

Bin natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder am Start


----------



## Senfgurke (1. Januar 2010)

Ich werd auch hin fahren!
Aber nur, wenn ich wieder ein kostenloses e-Ticket bekomme 

Zug Ticket kostet 28€ hin und zurück, lohnt sich finde ich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Ich werd auch hin fahren!
> Aber nur, wenn ich wieder ein kostenloses e-Ticket bekomme
> 
> Zug Ticket kostet 28€ hin und zurück, lohnt sich finde ich.



Schau mal ein paar Posts weiter oben, ich hab meine ersten E-Tickets schon


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Januar 2010)

joa, die codes gehen aber nicht mehr
ich wart noch auf neue


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Januar 2010)

(x) nein


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist es sicher, dass ich zur CeBit fahre. Ich habe Fahrkarten für das F@H-Teamtreffen gekauft.
Eine Eintrittskarte bräuchte ich auch noch, aber das wird schon. Ich gucke mal, dass ich ein kostenloses eTicket kriege, aber notfalls kann ich auch 17€ bezahlen.


----------



## Vale_46 (17. Januar 2010)

bin dabei...Hardware, Hardware, Hardware und noch Hardware.....wie zuhause...also bin ich dabei.....vielleicht sieht man ja was von NVidias neue Superwaffe auf dem Grafikkarten-Sektor (Fermin) Maybe


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (17. Januar 2010)

Türlich bin ich dabei  Die Cebit ist jedes Jahr wieder ein Erlebnis


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

Von mir nach Hannover sinds knapp 690 km.

Es würde mich schon mal reizen hin zu gehen.
Doch alleine will ich das erstens nicht, zweitens ist mir die Reise so zu teuer.

Es sei denn es findet sich eine Gruppe, damit man zusammenlegen kann 

Na, wo sind die Leute aus dem Bodenseekreis?


----------



## Macximilian (17. Januar 2010)

Nö ... als Privatmann in der Schul-Ausbildungsstufe in Bayern (Franken) eher schlecht. :p


----------



## Hugo78 (21. Januar 2010)

[x] Ja

Zumindest wenn mein Chef das wieder sponsort.


----------



## mephimephi (22. Januar 2010)

Ne, die Fahrt dauert mir zulange


----------



## non_believer (23. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein danke...die 500km kann ich mir sparen und außerdem muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

[ja] mit Teamtreffen


----------



## kreids (23. Januar 2010)

wann ist die denn genau?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

02.03 - 06.03 glaub ich ^^


----------



## Phenom BE (24. Januar 2010)

Ich versuch da dieses Jahr hin zufahren. Letztes Jahr hat das dummer weise nicht geklappt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2010)

Juhuu, ich habe von unserem Sponsor Cougar ein Ticket bekommen, dankeschön  

Natürlich schauen wir dann auch gleich bei Cougar vorbei


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Januar 2010)

Ich darf auf keinen Fall meine Kamera vergessen. Eine 16GB-SDHC-Karte wartet darauf, mit Bildern von Messebabes gefüllt zu werden.


----------



## theLamer (24. Januar 2010)

> Messebabes


hehe du sagst es 
Ist bei mir genauso


----------



## Kamrum (25. Januar 2010)

_[x]Weiß noch nicht genau.

Mal schauen ob ich mir die Zeit nehmen "kann"
_


----------



## atti11 (25. Januar 2010)

also ich werde erstmal etaws von meinem 6 tagen resturlaub verbrauchen^^

muss ja eh bis ende märz weg


----------



## Progs-ID (28. Januar 2010)

[x] Ja!

Ich bin jetzt schon am planen und habe schon eine To-Do-Liste gemacht.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, jetzt fahre ich auch hin und suche noch Mitfahrer vom Bodensee-Kreis.

*Klick!*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon am planen und habe schon eine To-Do-Liste gemacht.


/sign
Ich kann es auch kaum abwarten und plane dementsprechend schon viel. Ich habe auch schon eine To-Do-Liste, auf der aber noch nicht so viel steht, wird umgehend erweitert.


----------



## schrubby67 (28. Januar 2010)

Leider Nein (:


----------



## Poulton (29. Januar 2010)

_[x] Weiß noch nicht genau._
Nächste oder übernächste Woche weis ich mehr ob es klappt. Wenn es klappt, tummel ich mich größtenteils bei den mITX Sachen. Zwei 8GB SDs wollen gefüllt werden.

€: (Kostenloses) Ticket trotzdem schonmal vorsorglich besorgt.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

Nein,
wäre in 15-20 min. da, gehe aber seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr hin.
Lohnt sich meiner Meinung für die Preise nicht mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Nein,
> wäre in 15-20 min. da, gehe aber seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr hin.
> Lohnt sich meiner Meinung für die Preise nicht mehr.



Für welche Preise? 

Eintritt ist kostenlos, musst nur den Cebit-Newsletter abonieren


----------



## xTc (5. Februar 2010)

Habe mich nun auch eingetragen. Natürlich bin ich da. 


MFG


----------



## chefmarkus (9. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja
na klar fahre ich, schließlich habe ich soeben ein eTicket von Corsair gewonnen 
Danke herzlichst dafür!


----------



## Ini (16. Februar 2010)

Meine Berufssschuleklasse welche voller tollwütiger Fachinformatiker, It-Systemkaufleuten und Systemelektronikerazubis ist, wird auf jeden Fall da sein


----------



## Crymes (17. Februar 2010)

(x) Ja, dieses Jahr das erste Mal.

Hoffe, dass es nicht zu voll ist.
(Bei der IAA letztes Jahr wahr das schon grenzwertig)


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

x nein, zu weit weg!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

Auf keinen Fahl.
Reine Zeitverschwendung.
Nach der CeBit "Lollen" die TV Sender so wie so alle Neuigkeiten rauf und runter bis man die infos Auswändig Kennt.


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

[X]Nein.

Bin leider morgens an der Arbeit und da ja 2x im Forum karten verlost wurden, 1mal Asus und einmal Corsair hätte ich 2 Karten gewinnen können und wär mit jm hingegangen. Aber als ich dann meine Fotos hochladen wollt, warn schon alle Karten wech. :/
Nya, hat mich nicht so ganz gereizt dahin zu gehn.


----------



## RSX (17. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr vielleicht. Habe eben bei dem Cougar Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Kommt drauf an ob ich günstig jetzt dort hin komme.

Gruß


----------



## Ichbins (17. Februar 2010)

Hi 

habe eine frage dazu:
Von der PCGH seite


> • Die Öffnungszeiten für Besucher sind täglich vom 02. bis zum 06. März  2010 von 09:00 bis 18:00 Uhr.
> • Vom 02.03. - 05.03.2010: Kein  Eintritt für Kinder / Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren. Eintritt nur gegen  Vorlage eines gültigen Personalausweises. *Warum**?*
> • Am 06.03.2010: Eintritt  für Kinder / Jugendliche von 8* - 15 Jahren* *(Wieso?)* nur in Begleitung  aufsichtspflichtiger Erwachsener. Kein Eintritt für Kinder unter 8  Jahren.*?*



Was haben die gegen Kinder oder Jugendliche?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2010)

Weil dort Games für Personen ab 16 gezeigt werden und Jugendliche unter 16 das nicht sehen dürfen. Das hat rein rechtliche Gründe.


----------



## Ichbins (17. Februar 2010)

und was ist mit den Spielen ab 18j die darf man las 16jähriger sehen?
Ist nur Interesse bin ü16


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Februar 2010)

auch nicht, denn die werden gesondert gezeigt  Daher nur Eintritt mit gültigem Perso


----------



## Low (17. Februar 2010)

Bei dem cougar gewinnspiel musste ich doch nur namen und adresse angeben oder  ?

z.b. Hans Wurst
Hinterm Loch 12
62342 New York 
^^

EDIT: Sind die tickets von cougar dauertickets oder nur tagestickets?


----------



## M@shkin (17. Februar 2010)

Ja ich fahre und ich freue mich darauf 1 Tag das zu tun was ich gerne möchte


----------



## Elzoco (17. Februar 2010)

Brauche noch wen, der 2 o. 3 Mann in Raum 99988 abholt. 
Ansonsten kommen wir kaum hin. ;(


----------



## Low (17. Februar 2010)

Fahr doch mit dem Bus nach Kassel und mit dem Zug nach Hannover.
Du wohnst doch nur ~180km entfernt.


----------



## Elzoco (18. Februar 2010)

Allein mit dem Auto dauert es nach Kassel 1,5 Stunden, da will ich von Bus gar nicht erst reden.
Und mit dem Zug könnten wir von der Nachbarstadt aus fahren, würde aber mit hin und Rückfahrt 50€ pro Person kosten.

Hab gerade nach dem "Ganz Deutschland für 30€ gesucht", aber anscheinend kann man das nur am Schalter kaufen und zählt nicht für alle Verbindungen.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Februar 2010)

[x] Weiß noch nicht genau.

Hab einen Ticket gewonnen, muss nur noch hoffen, dass der Rest gut läuft. dann steht nix mehr im Wege .


----------



## pixelflair (18. Februar 2010)

[X] natürlich werd ich da sein xD



am 2.3. zur PCGH Show und zu Fotoreportagezwecken
am Freitag mit Studienkollegn
am Sa/So nochmal mit paar Freunden


----------



## MaN!aC (18. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre am letzten Tag mit ein paar Schulkollegen hin.
Hab durch zufall 3 Karten bekommen


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein!
Ist zwar jetzt nicht soo weit aber das Geld spar ich lieber fürn PC


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2010)

Nein, ich werde nicht zur Cebit 2010 fahren.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

[x]Nein

zu weit weg und zu jung um Auto zufahren


----------



## kruemelgirl (22. Februar 2010)

[x] JA

Zum 1 . Mal in diesem Jahr. Mal sehen, ob die CeBit das hält, was sie verspricht.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Februar 2010)

[x] JA

Von unserer Schule aus werd ich hinfahren (am 3.3.)... komplett kostenlos
da das Ganze durch den örtlichen Wirtschaftsverband gesponsort wird.

Naja fast kostenlos... Ein Bericht und eine Danksagung wird es kosten...
aber egal das ist es mir locker wert.


----------



## dbpaule (26. Februar 2010)

[X] JA

Ich hab da Pressetermine und will mir einige Shows anschauen. Mit geladener Cam werd ich da alles festhalten, was man knipsen kann. Bin schon äußert gespannt... Halle 17... ich komme!!!

LG, Paule


----------



## kmf (26. Februar 2010)

[X] Nein

Messen, egal welche, tue ich mir nur noch an, wenn sie von "oben" angeordnet werden.


----------



## Shady (26. Februar 2010)

[x]Weiß noch nicht genau.
--> Hatte ich angekreuzt.
Mittlerweile würde ich  [x]Ja! wählen...
Freu mich schon drauf, besonders mal wieder bei IBM vorbei zu schaun und mit denen zu plaudern. Wobei, eigentlich sind die wöchentlich bei uns auf der Arbeit xD


----------



## FX_GTX (26. Februar 2010)

Ja nartürlich wie jedes jahr (2008/2009)


----------



## Malk (3. März 2010)

Ja
Gleich geht's los. Bin mal gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. März 2010)

So bin grad wieder in Berlin angekommen.
War ziemlich gut auf der CeBIT.

Kleiner Tip:
wenn ihr an der Overclocking-Show von Asus und der Awardfabrik mitmacht..
Ab 5,8 Ghz bockt der Pc (beide) und der Aquamark 03 startet nicht mehr...
Wenn ihr also gegen den anderen Teilnehmer gewinnt (ganz knapp unter 5,8 takten) gewinnt man eine fast komplette Wasserkühlung von Phobya.

Ich habs leider verbockt... der Auamark wollte nicht mehr... und die Zeit war abgelaufen..
deshalb gabs "nur" ne Logitech G5 refresh und WaKü-RAM-Kühler...


----------



## Pietar (4. März 2010)

Gibts irwo gute Werbegeschenke?


----------



## Low (4. März 2010)

Muss ich auf den E-Tickets das Datum schreiben wann ich dahin will?


----------



## Showtek192 (4. März 2010)

auf jeden fall wäre ich sonst ita geworden oder was bei sowas muss man dabei sein weltgrößste messe


----------

